# Silver Grulla



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The image isn't working.

"Silver" "slate" and "grey" are not types of grulla. They just describe the shade, much the same way as "blood" can be used to descibe a shade of bay. It's still just bay. Grulla is simply a black horse with a dun gene.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, you say the sire is a dun, but what color dun?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What color dun is the sire? They may not end up with a grulla at all if he's a bay or red dun.
As for the shade of grulla, that is all down to chance in a mix like this. The only way you might be able to guarentee the color would be to make sure both parents are the desired color to start with


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That wont even work Lillruffin. If you want a specific shade, buy a mature horse.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It doesn't really matter what color dun the sire is... Grulla is a possibility from any color dun, depending on what genetics the dam passes along. So long as the foal got the dun gene, black, and no agouti.

However, assuming the foal really is grulla, the exact shade will most likely change year to year and season to season. The odds of the foal shedding out a silver grulla and staying that way her whole life are very low.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Except that "silver grulla" is MORE than black with dun minus agouti. 
silver grulla" is black with dun minus agouti and ADD silver. Without the silver gene, the horse is just a grulla, and calling it silver is a misnomer and wrong.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I did a little more digging online, and it "silver grulla" is generally considered a shade of grulla- not necessarily indicating the presence of a silver gene. Interestingly enough, though, there's some opinion out there that that shade of grulla is associated with a single cream gene.

I'd be very interested in seeing pictures of grullas with the silver gene if you know of any. It's not an easy thing to google :?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Found one! I guess it shouldn't surprise me that the black in the mane and tail are significantly lightened:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I get that the OP is referring to a shade difference, I do. It's just the wrong term. I know exactly the colour it is referring to:










As opposed to a much muddier hue to the coat, such as this:










I personally would love to see a lot of black duns (grulla/o) being tested for brown, as I suspect that might account for the huge variation in colouring that we can find. However, even just different shades of black are normal in black horses, so why would we not expect that in the diluted blacks?


----------

